# Are 6 Month Rentals Common in Spain?



## conildlf (Jun 13, 2020)

I was searching the forum for information but did not see anything asking this.

I have been searching on Idealista for apartments and my question is if 6 month rentals are common in Spain?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, long-term rental is for at least 11 months, and anything less is holiday or winter let. Until the pandemic, most rentals were for shorter periods as owner could rent for 500 to 1,000 euro a week in July and August, the same price it could rent for a month in winter. There is often a term-time let, from September to June, for the same reason, or the owner wants to use it for themselves during school holidays. After the lockdowns, owners may be more open to negotiation for a shorter let.


----------



## conildlf (Jun 13, 2020)

Thank you for your reply.

Is it basically a case by case (owner by owner) basis?

Are there any laws against 6 month contracts?

Has anyone negotiated a 6 month contract before?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

The rental laws were changed in Andalucía in 2018. The 2012 long term rental laws still apply but the new law imposes differences for holiday lets of three months or leff 

Davexf


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I guess you could negotiate a 6 month contract, but it would be considered a 6 month holiday let. Idealista normally advertises long term rentals, which I think have to be for at least a year now. So if you want a 6 month contract you might have to try the likes of AirBnB or HomeAway. Of course the rental cost will vary hugely depending on the season. It's a bit frustrating because the rental laws have somewhat made 6 month rentals a bit of a no man's land, with landlords marketing property at either much longer term or much shorter term contracts.


----------



## conildlf (Jun 13, 2020)

Chopera said:


> I guess you could negotiate a 6 month contract, but it would be considered a 6 month holiday let. Idealista normally advertises long term rentals, which I think have to be for at least a year now. So if you want a 6 month contract you might have to try the likes of AirBnB or HomeAway. Of course the rental cost will vary hugely depending on the season. It's a bit frustrating because the rental laws have somewhat made 6 month rentals a bit of a no man's land, with landlords marketing property at either much longer term or much shorter term contracts.


Yeah, the rental cost difference between Idealista and Airbnb is immense. 

A place on Idealista for 1000 Euros per month can easily be $5000 Euros per month on Airbnb.

It would be worth it to pay for a place for 12 months and just stay 6 and let the other 6 months payment be a loss.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

There is a website called https://www.spotahome.com/ that is targeted at the 1 month to 1 year rental sector. I haven't used it, so no idea what it's like.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joppa said:


> Well, long-term rental is for at least 11 months, and anything less is holiday or winter let. Until the pandemic, most rentals were for shorter periods as owner could rent for 500 to 1,000 euro a week in July and August, the same price it could rent for a month in winter. There is often a term-time let, from September to June, for the same reason, or the owner wants to use it for themselves during school holidays. After the lockdowns, owners may be more open to negotiation for a shorter let.




The so-called 11 month contract hasn't legally existed for many years. At one time anything less than a year gave extra protection to the property owner. That is no longer the case & hasn't been so for a very long long time.

A long term contract is usually at least 12 months, automatically rolling over for 5 years under currecnt legislation.

The inititial long term contract can be for even 3 months. It's all in the wording of the contract as to whether it's a residential - & therefore long term rolling over - or holiday - & therefore finishing at the end of the period.


----------



## conildlf (Jun 13, 2020)

Chopera said:


> There is a website called spotahome that is targeted at the 1 month to 1 year rental sector. I haven't used it, so no idea what it's like.


Thank you! I will check it out.

The 1 month to 1 year rental market is really underseved.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

conildlf said:


> I was searching the forum for information but did not see anything asking this.
> 
> I have been searching on Idealista for apartments and my question is if 6 month rentals are common in Spain?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


 I think it would very much depend on 

a - the area you are looking in
b - the time of year
If you're looking in Soria or Salamanca for an October to March let, you'd probably get it. In Salou or Sevilla from April to September you probably won't.
It has to be beneficial to the owners and in many places in the south of Spain a 6 month long term let will not be profitable. Of course, some people might be happy not to have the work that a holiday let generates, but it's unlikely.
Having said that, a friend of mine has just rented a flat on a year contract right in front of the Alahambra in Granada, not cheap, but not extortionate either...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Joppa said:


> Well, long-term rental is for at least 11 months, and anything less is holiday or winter let. Until the pandemic, most rentals were for shorter periods as owner could rent for 500 to 1,000 euro a week in July and August, the same price it could rent for a month in winter. There is often a term-time let, from September to June, for the same reason, or the owner wants to use it for themselves during school holidays. After the lockdowns, owners may be more open to negotiation for a shorter let.


This is completely incorrect.

A short-term let is less than 3 months and is considered a 'holiday'.

A long-term let can be for any period where the property is considered the HOME of the tenant.

11-month contracts are pretty useless as they are no different to any other. (despite what some unscrupulous agents/landlords might tell you).

The LAU is all that matters - not what is written in the contract unless it specifically states that the LAU does NOT apply


----------



## conildlf (Jun 13, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> The so-called 11 month contract hasn't legally existed for many years. At one time anything less than a year gave extra protection to the property owner. That is no longer the case & hasn't been so for a very long long time.
> 
> A long term contract is usually at least 12 months, automatically rolling over for 5 years under currecnt legislation.
> 
> *The inititial long term contract can be for even 3 months.* It's all in the wording of the contract as to whether it's a residential - & therefore long term rolling over - or holiday - & therefore finishing at the end of the period.


Does that mean in theory a long term contract could be for 6 months?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

conildlf said:


> Does that mean in theory a long term contract could be for 6 months?


Yes, of course.

As has been stated, it all depends on the wording of the contract.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> Yes, of course.
> 
> As has been stated, it all depends on the wording of the contract.


I was under the imprrssion that since last year, long term rental contracts had to be for at least a year.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Chopera said:


> I was under the imprrssion that since last year, long term rental contracts had to be for at least a year.


It is one year if the contract is silent. But the parties are free to state the duration agreed.


----------



## conildlf (Jun 13, 2020)

As a follow up, I did find something called "Airbnb Sublets"

https://www.airbnb.com/sublets

I have been using Airbnb for years and never knew about this "secret" feature. Seems to serve 1 month to 6 month rentals.

Unbelievable I never saw this or knew about it. 

It does seem to have many of the same places on the regular search (and sometimes at higher price which is bizarre), but possibly can help some people.

I will reference it in the future for sure.


----------

